# Good but not to expensive???



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Well i'm getting ready to move into a new house and want to set up a projector with some nice surround sound. i was looking at the panasonic ax200u for the projector does anybody have any +/- about it??

I also want a big screen i'm looking for as big as possible because i have a huge wall to project on (not sure of exact size but it's big!) is there a big difference between the video screen and the HD screen??

And last does anybody have any ideas on good but cheap surround sound systems???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The AX200U got an excellent review from Projector Central.
http://www.projectorcentral.com/panasonic_ax200u_home_theater_projector.htm

Screen size will be determined by the amount of light the projector puts out along with whether or not your viewing room is light controlled. 

Your question on "cheap surround sound systems" would be easier to answer if you could say how much you're willing to spend.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Alex and welcome to the Shack!

You might want to check www.projectorcentral.com for reviews on that projector. Panasonic does very well with their projectors.

I'm not sure what a "video screen" is, but you definitely want a high definition size screen (16 x 9). You might check out our Projector Screens | DIY Screens forum for some great help with those.

Have you budgeted your system yet? How much can you spend on each item?

Something like the Onkyo HT-SR800 7.1 Home Theater Entertainment System is pretty inexpensive, but if you have more money to spend, I'd look at a better speaker system with at better sub.


----------

